# what



## extremelonely (Nov 26, 2016)

*what´s the best thing by being lonely ?*

I want to hear from you what you like by being lonely , we talk so much negative about what we go through that I also want to hear the advantage by being the way we are .


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

You get to be independent and do the things you want to do, I can watch a horror movie without anyone saying "no don't put that on, I'm too scared". I can eat as much as I want without being judged. You don't get annoyed with calls to go out and do stuff like helping someone move.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

I suppose just getting time to yourself and not having someone to bother you when you don't want to be. Plus you can do what ever you want without having to accommodate someone else's opinion too.


----------



## TheFoxSays (Dec 4, 2016)

When you have little to nothing in common with most people, you really *need* to be alone sometimes. I'm married and still I need some space sometimes to watch my own shows, listen to music that I like, draw, etc... there are very few people that can get along with others 24, 7.


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

A plethora of things. Usually just blast my music, exercise in the form of dance, sing when my throat wants to participate, and so on. I like having alone time to just express myself to myself, and no one else. Though, too much can make me go insane since I'd burn myself out in a few hours.


----------



## Moon and Star (Nov 14, 2016)

I feel like I can actually relax when I'm alone. I'm my most creative self when I'm alone. I can act like a complete fool without worrying about what it will look like. I don't have to worry about keeping up with a hectic, busy social life.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

You can focus on improving yourself. People are distracting sometimes.


----------



## Macros (Dec 11, 2016)

extremelonely said:


> I want to hear from you what you like by being lonely , we talk so much negative about what we go through that I also want to hear the advantage by being the way we are .


Hey extremelonely, I'm not sure if I fully understand your question, so i'll break it down either way (my opinion) just in case. Before I begin, the term 'lonely' is a negative term, and because of that, it's difficult to talk about things you 'like' about that due to the wording choice. So i'll offer some alternatives to see if this answers your question better:

If you mean 'single'

I'd say it gives you a chance to invest in yourself (with all your energy). This gives you a chance to fix stuff that may be problems, as well as a chance to find what you want in life, if that's still unknown. Also gives you a chance to build your social circle.

If you mean 'independent'

Not relying on other people is a good thing if you create the right mindset. Question I ask myself:

Do I miss people? 
What do I miss about them?
What would I like to see out of a good friend?
What would I like to avoid? 
Am I secure enough in myself to engage other people to build new friendships? Am I stable? 
Do I need help?

Hope this answers your question.

TL;DR: Lots of things can be good about it, depending on how you choose to think about it.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

there are good things about being alone, there are no good things about being lonely


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I love being alone so much sometimes I question if I really need other people.. I'm assuming by being "lonely" you mean being alone most of the time? 

When I'm alone I feel free in a lot of ways. I feel free to let my thoughts wander. I also feel more free in a physical sense, I can relax without other people around. I love that I can focus on my hobbies, cooking, singing, drawing, coding, crafting just about anything without interruption. I also can get lost in tv, music, books, media without judgment or interruption from other people. You can walk around naked, there's no need to worry about what other people want or think or you. I am my most productive self when I'm alone. I also love walking through nature alone, I can stop to enjoy the breeze or small things like a blade of grass, just close my eyes and enjoy the experience.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

doe deer said:


> there are good things about being alone, there are no good things about being lonely


Very true, and nicely phrased!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Be your own king :roll


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

You're a pro at not getting friends.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

naes said:


> Very true, and nicely phrased!


 thank u very much friend


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

doe deer said:


> thank u very much friend


Np lil sis


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

You don't have to worry about hiding your cum sock when your mates come to stay the night.


----------

